# Silly bird things



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Monroe got totally excited to stand on my lace today and was wiggling all the way through it as i was trying to cut each panel for the cage cover I am making for the travel carrier. Silly bird feel free to show me any silly bird things!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh, she's soo lovely! She seems a little princess on your lace!!!

Even my pigeons are always very curious!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Colombina said:


> Oh, she's soo lovely! She seems a little princess on your lace!!!
> 
> Even my pigeons are always very curious!


Yeah Monroe has acquired the nickname “Diva”. I am not sure if it is a boy or a girl yet. I have tried to figure it out but, I think I am just going to wait until it does or doesn’t lay an egg 😅( he/she is almost 2 months old).

Plucking several chest feathers or/and clipping nails too short for a DNA test just doesn’t seem worth it when a little time and patience can work just fine.

I would love to see any video or pictures of silly things your birds do!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Agree, waiting is the simplest thing to do! So let us know the sex of Diva when you will discover it!

Here are some pics of my birds 😆😁!
I don't know how to attach videos...


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Monroe coming after the phone camera and also using my dog Morgan as a perch on different days.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing those pics! Little princess is always more beautiful 😍!

She looks like a lovely little dinosaur in front of the phone camera 😁🦕!
Lol, your pics made me think about a photo of Aurora taken in from of the camera... But there is a big difference with yours ones....Aurora looks like Nessie, the Loch Ness monster 😆!

I attach another pic of Aurora: it's a selfie 😉😅! 

I had a cat, Kira (we spent together 20 wonderful years!). You can see her with Geordi, my blind pigeon and Goliabianca, one of our PMV pigeons.
Geordi loved to spend time with her on their sofa.They were good friends!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Colombina said:


> Thanks for sharing those pics! Little princess is always more beautiful 😍!
> 
> She looks like a lovely little dinosaur in front of the phone camera 😁🦕!
> Lol, your pics made me think about a photo of Aurora taken in from of the camera... But there is a big difference with yours ones....Aurora looks like Nessie, the Loch Ness monster 😆!
> ...


Haha I love that shot! I also think it’s so weird that they seem to know just when you are trying to take a picture of them and they are like “Oh let me see!!!”

I think it is great when I see animals that bond cross-species. I have been on a discord channel that would not allow any talk or pictures of such friendly encounters or bonds between a pigeon and other species and I think it’s ridiculous.

Also sorry for your cat she looks super cuddly. I bet she was great! I used to have a cat that was super friendly too, even liked belly rubs.

How did you end up with a blind pigeon? I bet that’s really hard on the little guy and yourself sometimes.

Also we are almost 100% sure that Monroe is a boy now, now that he’s getting older he has dropped us more behavior clues. Which is good because I named him after Monroe from the show Grimm. 🤣


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol, I promise, I'll stop calling him Little princess!!! I don't want to upset him 😅!!!
I have never watched Grimm but I called my blind pigeon Geordi like Geordi La Forge, the blind character in Star Trek! But unfortunately our Geordi doesn't have a visor like in the series 😔...
How I met Geordi 😉😁: in summer 2015 my vet sent me an email saying that he was looking for a family for a baby pigeon with poor eyesight (he suspected that he was totally blind and, yes, he was right). We decided to adopt him.
Surely a blind pigeon needs special care and attention (we have to hand feed him twice a day everyday, etc) but it's not hard for me. I mean, I'm not a saint. When we have very busy days or we have problems (like when I injured one of my fingers) we say to Geordi: "Today is not the day, Geordi. Eat fast!" 😅 but he is part of the family and we care about him gladly 😁. We love him so much and we do all our best to give him the best possible life.
I think that all things considered he is a very happy pigeon. He is not shy nor depressed or fearful. Quite the opposite. He is very determined, brave, he is a real warrior.
People could think that blind pigeons can't have a good life but they are wrong. Last time I saw my vet he was very angry because one of his clients euthanized a blind pigeon (of course, that was done in a different clinic) on the pretext that they can't have a decent life... My vet would have looked for a family for him...
Anyway, I talked about Geordi in many different old threads, if you are curious to learn more about him, here is a one of them:









Blind pigeon


Never thought I would be looking at this thread. We now have a 4 week old bird from one of my best breeders ( racing homers ) that is blind. Cute bird, funny, spins in a circle and is so cuddly. Anyway my wife loves it so I am stuck with it. It like to be fed. So its in the house, we have an...




www.pigeons.biz





Yes, Kira was great, she was cuddly, sweet, kind, playful, she was fantastic ❤. She was a real member of the family! When something was wrong she understood that and gave us all her support! I still miss her sooo much but objectively I understand that I can't "complain". For a cat 20 years is a great achievement! I remember that at the vet clinic they were all enthusiastic about her age.

When she left us Geordi for a while refused to stay on the sofa because Kira was no longer there.. Friendship between different species could really be possible! I attach a pic of Kira with baby Aurora.
She has never been aggressive, not even with wild animals. I remember a funny episode happened when she still was a young cat. She was relaxing at the window (inside the apartment) when suddenly a crow landed on the window sill (the window was open and there was a mosquito net) and stated to caw provocatively... Kira remained impassive and ignored him 😅.
Then, of course, it depends on the animals. We have a home with a small garden in a country town. My neighbors' cats walk around all the gardens. Well, when we are there, I am always very careful in closing the entrance door and all the windows.... Those cats look like tigers.... 🐯... They would surely attack and eat my birds...


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

They all sound precious! You can call Monroe a little princess, he acts like one. I call him a Diva or a drama queen, I don’t think he minds.

Kira reminds me of my dog Morgan. When she was a puppy she got her first squeaky toy from the vet. She bit it and it made that first squeak and she panicked. Immediately tried to lick it as if she had injured it and gently brought it everywhere she went taking very good care of it.

Both of my dogs have been around cats, rabbits, and birds their whole lives and are super tolerant. Most non-dog animals find Morgan to be especially cuddly.

I hate when people put animals down though just because they have a disability. It’s one thing to be disabled and another to watch them slowly withering away because of cancer or something like that, I am glad your vet remembers this and doesn’t just think it’s a chore to try and help another living being, live.


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

awww, Morgan and kira just sound like the best dogs and cats in the world!! lol, in my neighbourhood there's a cat who lets literally anything cuddle her (except the nearby dogs, who she attacks on sight because they ate her kitten😞😞) 

seriously, I've seen so many people thinking, 'my pet is disabled so I'll euthanize it' 
I hate these kinds of people, if they can't put in the effort to take care of them, then why do they even try to take care of them? they can just give the pigeons to an expert...


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

VictoryPigeon said:


> awww, Morgan and kira just sound like the best dogs and cats in the world!! lol, in my neighbourhood there's a cat who lets literally anything cuddle her (except the nearby dogs, who she attacks on sight because they ate her kitten😞😞)
> 
> seriously, I've seen so many people thinking, 'my pet is disabled so I'll euthanize it'
> I hate these kinds of people, if they can't put in the effort to take care of them, then why do they even try to take care of them? they can just give the pigeons to an expert...


Aw thanks 😊! I am very fond of my Morgan Moo! And that poor cat, losing your babies as any animal is difficult.

I have always been raised to respect life, and if you kill it, it needs to be for the best possible reasons: for food, because they are trying to kill you or an animal you love/is in your care, or because they are in irreversible pain. Otherwise you give them the best life you can, or see if someone else is willing to care for them. 100% agree.

I feel like disabled animals are likely more rewarding for those who bond with them, because you know they trust you and that is amazing to earn trust.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Vicious said:


> They all sound precious! You can call Monroe a little princess, he acts like one. I call him a Diva or a drama queen, I don’t think he minds.
> 
> Kira reminds me of my dog Morgan. When she was a puppy she got her first squeaky toy from the vet. She bit it and it made that first squeak and she panicked. Immediately tried to lick it as if she had injured it and gently brought it everywhere she went taking very good care of it.
> 
> ...


Ok, so I will continue to call him Little princess 😊.

Morgan looks so special and kind. He has very sweet eyes, I can see that clearly in the pic with Monroe! You are right, he makes think about Kira! He also makes me think about Lona. When I was a very young child my mum had a German Shepard (I can't remember her). My mum told me that she was a very special dog and was very sweet, patient and kind with me. Somewhere we have a photo of me and her almost hugged! Unfortunately she died in a tragic way. My mum still misses her and sometimes still dreams about her



VictoryPigeon said:


> awww, Morgan and kira just sound like the best dogs and cats in the world!! lol, in my neighbourhood there's a cat who lets literally anything cuddle her (except the nearby dogs, who she attacks on sight because they ate her kitten😞😞)
> 
> seriously, I've seen so many people thinking, 'my pet is disabled so I'll euthanize it'
> I hate these kinds of people, if they can't put in the effort to take care of them, then why do they even try to take care of them? they can just give the pigeons to an expert...



.Hi VictoryPigeon! Glad to see you here back on the forum 😊! 
Oh poor cat... That's very sad...


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Agree, euthanize an animal only because disabled is horrible. I know a lady, a rescuer, who easily euthanizes birds and cats... Last year I tried all my best to convince her to entrust me a disabled pigeon (from what she told me she was strong and had a great desire to live). I offered to bring the bird to a vet (with my own money), to care about her personally, I tried all the possible arguments... I said at least give her a chance.... No, she absolutely refused because "she knew that the pigeon could not have a decent life, she knew what was the best thing for her", etc etc. At the end she sent me an email saying "the pigeon is in heaven now"...
Unfortunately some people think they have the right to dispose of another's life...


----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

Colombina said:


> Hi VictoryPigeon! Glad to see you here back on the forum 😊!
> Oh poor cat... That's very sad...


hehe, I forgot this forum for some time in the wake of all my other responsibilities😆😆.

Yes, the cat (Tuxy) was sad after the kitten. She used to search for the kitten, Button, everyday until she finally found out what happened.


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

That’s so sad.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

VictoryPigeon said:


> hehe, I forgot this forum for some time in the wake of all my other responsibilities😆😆.
> 
> Yes, the cat (Tuxy) was sad after the kitten. She used to search for the kitten, Button, everyday until she finally found out what happened.


Very sad story 😢.... 

Lol, I understand, not easy to find free time!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Thought I might start this new year with new pictures of silly birds doing silly things.

























Apparently this is how she likes to spend her days… on our heads.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Love these pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)




----------



## VictoryPigeon (Nov 18, 2021)

this is gold!
also happy new year!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

VictoryPigeon said:


> this is gold!
> also happy new year!


Happy new year Victory!!


----------

